# The Selbys theater



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

This is my 1st real theater room , 24 x 17 x 10 ,painted the walls and ceiling an almost black color (raccoon fur) ultra flat paint trimmed in a dark grey ( flat as well) 

projector- BENQ 1075
DIY 120" screen 
Onkyo TX-NR 818
Onkyo EQ-35
Emotiva XPA5
Adcom GFA5500
Kenwood Basic M2
Panamax power conditioners M5100- ex x 3 /M5100-pm x1
Beringer INUKE 3000
Custom built HTPC
Sony Blu-ray( cheap one)

Cerwin Vega 

CLS 215 x 2 = L/R
RE12 x 2 = Center
VS15 x 2 L/R surround

Klipsch SB5 x 2 = rear surround

SUBS
Stereo integrity HT 18 x 4 ( these are currently under construction) :hyper::hsd:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Any pictures to share of your room, and setup?


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

I will get some up...this weekend, I need to work on some better lighting, its really dark( last pics was hard to see)


----------

